
Andrei Alexandrescu, co-creator of D, compares D, Go and Rust - lobster_johnson
https://www.quora.com/Which-language-has-the-brightest-future-in-replacement-of-C-between-D-Go-and-Rust-And-Why/answer/Andrei-Alexandrescu?share=1
======
DrScump
already posted three times today; here is the earliest with comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10538190](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10538190)

~~~
dang
Please stop doing this unless the post you're linking to has a significant
thread. I've explained HN's policy about reposts to you twice recently, so it
should be clear:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10531885](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10531885)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10537405](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10537405)

